

Samsung’s Tizen OS: An impressively capable Android clone - blearyeyed
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/02/hands-on-with-samsungs-tizen-os-a-impressively-capable-android-clone/

======
ZeroGravitas
How is it an Android clone? Looks like Touchwiz, which has been used for four
or five OSes by Samsung.

------
nwmcsween
iirc tizen was created before android.

